# SKI - Spark Infrastructure Group



## Ken (18 May 2007)

Anyone had a chance to look at this?

Substantial holdings from MBL, and SUN.

$2 a share.

Thoughts?? I dont know much about it but took my interest.

The dividend is 9.5% from first glance.


----------



## nizar (18 May 2007)

*Re: SKI - Spark Infrastructure*



Ken said:


> Anyone had a chance to look at this?
> 
> Substantial holdings from MBL, and SUN.
> 
> ...




I used to hold this as a yield play, until i realise what the f*ck am i doing looking for yield!!!  

But yeh in terms of dividend yield, theres not much better out there.


----------



## kkyyoo (16 July 2010)

*Re: SKI - Spark Infrastructure*

I would say this stock is a bargain eventhough the SP is going nowhere given the high dividend yield. 

Say you invest $2000 @ $1.2/share, you would got around 1666 shares.

the previous taxable distributions are:
2009: 13.56 cents/share
2008: 13.62 cents/share
2007: 13.59 cents/share

under the assumption that they are able to keep the distribution at 13.50 cents/share, we will got around:

1666 x 13.50 cents = $224.91/year

in 9 years, you would've gotten your capital back (assuming 0% inflation) and you still have the shares. You're also exposed to the capital gain the SP might give you.


Of course there's also risks associated with the shares in real life (inflation, risk of bankruptcy, etc), hence the decisions are all in your hands.


----------



## Julia (16 July 2010)

*Re: SKI - Spark Infrastructure*



kkyyoo said:


> I would say this stock is a bargain eventhough the SP is going nowhere given the high dividend yield.
> 
> Say you invest $2000 @ $1.2/share, you would got around 1666 shares.
> 
> ...




If you'd bought it three years ago at around $2, you'd only have got 1000 for your $2000.  Your capital would now be worth just $1200 therefore.
Your above yield over the three years doesn't make up your capital loss.
This is the point that yield chasers constantly ignore.


----------



## So_Cynical (17 July 2010)

*Re: SKI - Spark Infrastructure*



Julia said:


> If you'd bought it three years ago at around $2, you'd only have got 1000 for your $2000.  Your capital would now be worth just $1200 therefore.
> Your above yield over the three years doesn't make up your capital loss.
> This is the point that yield chasers constantly ignore.




Sounds like yield chasing combined with successful bottom picking is the go then 

----------------

Isn't SKI in a little trouble over the Victorian fires?


----------



## skc (18 July 2010)

*Re: SKI - Spark Infrastructure*



So_Cynical said:


> Sounds like yield chasing combined with successful bottom picking is the go then
> 
> ----------------
> 
> Isn't SKI in a little trouble over the Victorian fires?




I thought it was SPN who's in trouble with the bush fire.

TSI is the yield leader amongst utilities I think. At 10c div on 60c share price it's got to be close. Not so sure about the picking bottom bit however...


----------



## kkyyoo (20 July 2010)

*Re: SKI - Spark Infrastructure*



Julia said:


> If you'd bought it three years ago at around $2, you'd only have got 1000 for your $2000.  Your capital would now be worth just $1200 therefore.
> Your above yield over the three years doesn't make up your capital loss.
> This is the point that yield chasers constantly ignore.




but then again that's why its quite a bargain at the current SP?

assuming the distributions made are *constant at 13.5 cents* a year:

at $2.00 - you would've gotten your capital back in 15 years (6.75% return PA)
at $1.20 - you would've gotten your capital back in 9 years (11.25% return PA)

and as you pointed above, that is the risk of investing in shares? as you are exposed to capital loss, you are also exposed to capital gains


----------



## Julia (20 July 2010)

*Re: SKI - Spark Infrastructure*

I'm not sure why I'm further commenting on this as I have zero interest in the stock, but two more factors against it are the fact that it's not franked, and the company has very high debt level.
Lots more far better stocks out there at bargain prices.


----------



## Bazmate (21 May 2013)

Just popped out the top of a little box...
Box bounded by 1.77 to the bottom and 1.845 at the top...

Might take it to just under the $2 mark, methinks - (from a totally untrained eye)....


----------



## Ann (23 May 2013)

I had intended to take a position in SKI shortly once it overcame its double top. However while I was giving it a good thorough going over I saw something on the monthly chart that made my hair stand on end and ended all thought of trading into this stock. I saw a very nasty bearish upward tilting megaphone shape. I have been watching the XUJ chart and it looked like it was in the process of forming a lovely bullish potential cup and handle pattern. I asked myself why on earth should it fail? I then answered myself with a load of POO!

POO meaning Price Of Oil. I am of the firm believe that the POO is about to get flushed down the drain and as utility companies would most likely invest in energy stocks then their value is going to diminish in line with energy stocks. So instead of the XUJ becoming a cup it may well turn into a pan to flush down the POO! Let's see!


----------



## skc (23 May 2013)

Ann said:


> I had intended to take a position in SKI shortly once it overcame its double top. However while I was giving it a good thorough going over I saw something on the monthly chart that made my hair stand on end and ended all thought of trading into this stock. I saw a very nasty bearish upward tilting megaphone shape. I have been watching the XUJ chart and it looked like it was in the process of forming a lovely bullish potential cup and handle pattern. I asked myself why on earth should it fail? I then answered myself with a load of POO!
> 
> POO meaning Price Of Oil. I am of the firm believe that the POO is about to get flushed down the drain and *as utility companies would most likely invest in energy stocks *then their value is going to diminish in line with energy stocks. So instead of the XUJ becoming a cup it may well turn into a pan to flush down the POO! Let's see!




Where did you get that idea from? Utility company like SKI doesn't sit on a pile of cash and invest them in oil stocks. They invest that money into power poles, transmission lines or generators, and they distribute much of the cash to shareholder as dividends.

The POO doesn't really have an impact on the performance of SKI...


----------



## Ann (23 May 2013)

skc said:


> Where did you get that idea from? Utility company like SKI doesn't sit on a pile of cash and invest them in oil stocks. They invest that money into power poles, transmission lines or generators, and they distribute much of the cash to shareholder as dividends.
> 
> The POO doesn't really have an impact on the performance of SKI...




I am talking about utility companies in general not specifically only SKI. All the companies that make up the XUJ. However, as you say it may be unrelated and this may not resolve into a bearish outcome!


----------



## skc (23 May 2013)

Ann said:


> I am talking about utility companies in general not specifically only SKI. All the companies that make up the XUJ. However, as you say it may be unrelated and this may not resolve into a bearish outcome!




The XUJ contains AGK, APA, DUE, ENV, EWC, SKI and SPN.

None of these companies invest in energy stocks.


----------



## Ann (23 May 2013)

skc said:


> The XUJ contains AGK, APA, DUE, ENV, EWC, SKI and SPN.
> 
> None of these companies invest in energy stocks.




Thank you skc, clearly my answer to me wasn't POO but more like B/S!  I will be interested to see how this pattern resolves!


----------



## Ann (24 May 2013)

Now I see a potential reason for that bearish upward tilting megaphone on the monthly SKI chart. It has nothing to do with the POO but it may well hit the fan! :fan



> The door has been opened to full deregulation of electricity prices in NSW after a report found there was a high degree of competition, with more than 60 per cent of households on unregulated contracts.
> 
> Even so, Victoria's Essential Services Commission has warned it is concerned about signs of a lack of competition in the state, which is supposedly one of the most competitive energy markets in the world.



http://www.investsmart.com.au/News/News/36788


----------



## DJG (22 October 2013)

Anyone following SKI? - I might have a look at their financials later today or tonight.


----------



## piggybank (3 December 2013)

DJG said:


> Anyone following SKI? - I might have a look at their financials later today or tonight.




If anyone has bought into SKI, hopefully they are shorting it!!


----------



## DJG (3 December 2013)

piggybank said:


> If anyone has bought into SKI, hopefully they are shorting it!!




Yeap, you got that right! I never did end up bothering to look into them. Matter of fact I didnt even remember I posted in this thread.


----------



## DocK (7 July 2014)

Weekly chart shows a resumption of the uptrend.  Monthly chart (not shown) shows that price is not that far away from all-time high of $2.05 in early 2007.  I'm considering this one for smsf as it pays a decent div, although unfranked, but I'm wondering if I should wait until it's broken through prior high, which would hopefully then provide support?


----------



## notting (8 December 2015)

Just made a dubious purchase recently.  Again another one possibly buying for too much at the top.
If this solar panel and Tesla battery thing gets a hold, and it will given the higher costs of power at present and that 90% of Australians are entertaining the idea of panels and stuff then - WTF for companies like this?  

One to watch for a good short.  When it looks like it wants to roll.


----------



## divs4ever (22 August 2021)

KKR-Led Group Said to Near Deal for Australia’s Spark​








						KKR-Led Group Said to Near Deal for Australia’s Spark
					

(Bloomberg) -- A consortium led by KKR & Co. is nearing a deal to acquire Spark Infrastructure Group that could value the Australian energy company at about A$5.2 billion ($3.7 billion), according to people familiar with the matter.The Sydney-based company has reached an agreement for a...




					au.finance.yahoo.com
				




 DYOR

 i hold SKI  ( bought October 2011 @ $1.20 ) a damn side better outcome than ORG 

 that would be a shame

 it has been my best Oz utility share to date

 ( but it would crystallize a profit , things could be worse )


----------



## divs4ever (23 August 2021)

SPARK INFRASTRUCTURE ENTERS INTO SCHEME IMPLEMENTATION DEED WITH CONSORTIUM OF KKR, ONTARIO TEACHERS’ AND PSP INVESTMENTS Highlights • Spark Infrastructure has agreed terms of a binding offer (“the Offer”) from KKR, Ontario Teachers’ and PSP Investments (together “the Consortium”), in which the Consortium will acquire all of the units in the Spark Infrastructure Trust by means of a Trust Scheme and all of the loan notes issued by Spark RE by means of a Creditors’ Scheme. • The Offer (based on $2.95 per stapled security, i.e. before payment of the interim distribution of 6.25 cents per stapled security (“cps”)) values Spark Infrastructure at an equity value of $5.2 billion and an enterprise value of $10.1 billion. • Spark Infrastructure securityholders1 will receive total value of $2.95 cash per stapled security before franking credits, plus additional consideration if the Schemes have not been implemented by 15 February 2022. • The total value of $2.95 cash per stapled security comprises: i. cash consideration from the Consortium of approximately $2.7675 per stapled security, plus ii. Spark Infrastructure’s interim distribution for 2021 of 6.25 cps2, plus iii. a franked special distribution expected to be approximately 12.00 cps3. • The special distribution will be franked to the fullest extent possible, which will provide certain Spark Infrastructure securityholders4 who can utilise the full benefit of franking credits with an additional benefit of approximately 5.00 cps. Spark Infrastructure’s interim distribution for 2021 is also expected to carry franking credits of approximately 1.5 cps. • The Board of Directors of Spark Infrastructure unanimously recommends that Securityholders vote in favour of the Schemes at the scheme meetings, in the absence of a Superior Proposal and subject to an independent expert concluding in the independent expert’s report (and continuing to conclude) that the Schemes are in the best interests of Spark Infrastructure securityholders. • The Schemes are subject to approval by Spark Infrastructure securityholders at Scheme meetings which are expected to be held by the end of 2021. • If the Schemes have not been implemented by 15 February 2022, Spark Infrastructure securityholders will be entitled to additional cash consideration of 1.00 cps on 15 February 2022 and approximately 1.00 cps5 per month thereafter, calculated daily, from that date until implementation. 1 Subject to being on the Spark Infrastructure register on the relevant record date. 2 In order to receive the interim distribution for 2021, Securityholders must have been on the register on the distribution record date of 8 July 2021. The interim distribution is payable on 15 September 2021. 3 If the Schemes are implemented after 31 December 2021, the amount of the special distribution will be adjusted for the Final Distribution for 2021. 4 The ability of Spark Infrastructure securityholders to benefit from franking credits depends on their individual tax circumstances, including their tax residency and marginal tax rate. 5 The additional cash consideration daily rate is $0.0003333 per day for the period after 15 February 2022. Transaction Update Spark Infrastructure RE Limited (ACN 114 940 984) (in its capacity as responsible entity of Spark Infrastructure Trust (ARSN 116 870 725)) (“Spark Infrastructure”) announces that it has entered into a Scheme Implementation Deed (“SID”) with an entity owned by Kohlberg Kravis Roberts & Co. L.P. (“KKR”), on behalf of certain of its affiliate infrastructure investment funds, vehicles and entities managed and/or advised by it or its affiliates, Ontario Teachers’ Pension Plan Board (“Ontario Teachers’”) and Public Sector Pension Investment Board (“PSP Investments”), together the Consortium. Background On 15 July 2021, Spark Infrastructure announced that it had received two conditional and non-binding proposals from the Consortium6 to acquire all of the ordinary stapled securities in Spark Infrastructure by way of a scheme. The proposals included an initial proposal (“Initial Proposal”) for all cash consideration of $2.70 per stapled security, to be reduced to the extent that Spark Infrastructure pays or declares a distribution to its Securityholders prior to the implementation of the proposed transaction, and a subsequent revised proposal (“Revised Proposal”) for all cash consideration of $2.80 per stapled security on the same basis as the Initial Proposal. Spark Infrastructure had already announced on 1 July 2021 an interim distribution for 2021 of 6.25 cps payable on 15 September 2021, hence the implied consideration under each of the Initial Proposal and the Revised Proposal was $2.6375 per stapled security and $2.7375 per stapled security respectively. On 28 July 2021 Spark Infrastructure announced that it had received a further revised proposal (“Further Revised Proposal”) from the Consortium for all cash consideration of $2.95 per stapled security, to be reduced to the extent that Spark Infrastructure pays or declares a distribution to its Securityholders prior to the implementation of the proposed transaction. The implied consideration under the Further Revised Proposal was $2.8875 per stapled security. The Further Revised Proposal was received following the provision of limited information regarding Spark Infrastructure’s business and its prospects by Spark Infrastructure to the Consortium after the signing of a Confidentiality Agreement. Following careful consideration, and consultation with its advisers, the Board of Spark Infrastructure considered that it was in the interests of Spark Infrastructure’s securityholders to engage further with the Consortium, and agreed to provide the Consortium with the opportunity to conduct due diligence on a non-exclusive basis. The Consortium has completed due diligence and Spark Infrastructure has now entered into a Scheme Implementation Deed (“SID”) with the Consortium. Overview of the Schemes Under the SID, it is proposed that the Consortium will acquire all of the units in the Spark Infrastructure Trust by means of a Trust Scheme (the “Trust Scheme”) and all of the loan notes issued by Spark RE by means of a Creditors’ Scheme (the “Creditors’ Scheme”), together the Schemes (the “Schemes”). If the Schemes are implemented, Spark Infrastructure securityholders can receive a total value of $2.95 cash per stapled security, comprising cash consideration from the Consortium of approximately $2.7675 per stapled security, Spark Infrastructure’s interim distribution for 2021 of 6.25 cps7, plus a franked special distribution expected to be approximately 12.00 cps8. 6 On 10 August 2021 it was announced that PSP Investments had joined the previous consortium of KKR and OTPP. 7 In order to receive the interim distribution for 2021, Securityholders must have been on the register on the distribution record date of 8 July 2021. The interim distribution is payable on 15 September 2021. 8 If the Schemes are implemented after 31 December 2021, the amount of the special distribution will be adjusted for the Final Distribution for 2021. After payment of the interim distribution for 2021 of 6.25 cps in September 2021, the total value to be paid to Spark Infrastructure securityholders under the Schemes will be $2.8875 per stapled security which represents: • an increase of $0.25 per stapled security (approximately 9.5%) to the implied price offered under the Initial Proposal from the Consortium of $2.6375 per stapled security; • a 26% premium to the closing price of $2.30 per stapled security on 13 July 2021, being the date prior to Spark Infrastructure’s securities being placed in trading halt on 14 July 2021 pending Spark Infrastructure’s announcement on 15 July 2021; and • a 31% premium to the three month volume weighted average price (“VWAP”) up to and including 13 July 2021 of $2.20 per stapled security. Under the SID, Spark Infrastructure is permitted to pay a special distribution expected to be approximately 12.00 cps, franked to the fullest extent possible.9 This will provide certain Spark Infrastructure securityholders10 who can utilise the full benefit of franking credits with an additional benefit of approximately 5.00 cps. To the extent that the special distribution is paid, the consideration to be received under the Schemes will be reduced by the cash amount of the special distribution. The quantum of the special distribution will depend upon the availability of franking credits and may be less than the amount currently expected. Assuming the special distribution is approximately 12.00 cps fully franked, inclusive of 5.00 cps of franking credits, certain eligible Spark Infrastructure securityholders who can utilise the full benefit of available franking credits would potentially receive a total value under the Schemes of approximately $2.9375 per security (not including the interim distribution for 2021 of 6.25 cps which is expected to also have franking credits of approximately 1.5 cps attached). Further consideration in the event of delays The Offer is subject to a number of conditions which may delay the intended Scheme meetings which are expected to be held by the end of 2021. If the Schemes have not been implemented by 15 February 2022, Spark Infrastructure securityholders will be entitled to additional cash consideration of 1.00 cps on 15 February 2022 and a further $0.0003333 per stapled security (approximately 1.00 cps per month) for every day thereafter up to the date of implementation.11 Spark Infrastructure Board unanimously recommends the Schemes The Board of Directors of Spark Infrastructure unanimously recommends that Securityholders vote in favour of the Schemes at the scheme meetings, in the absence of a Superior Proposal and subject to an independent expert concluding in the independent expert’s report (and continuing to conclude) that the Schemes are in the best interests of Spark Infrastructure securityholders. Subject to the same qualifications, each Spark Infrastructure Board member intends to vote, or procure the voting of, any Spark Infrastructure stapled securities held or controlled by them in favour of the Schemes. Spark Infrastructure Chair Doug McTaggart said: “The Spark Infrastructure Board unanimously recommends Securityholders vote in favour of the Schemes in the absence of a superior proposal and subject to the independent expert concluding and continuing to conclude that the Schemes are in the best interests of Spark Infrastructure securityholders. The Board and management have engaged 9 If the Schemes are implemented after 31 December 2021, the amount of the special distribution will be adjusted for the Final Distribution for 2021. 10 The ability of Spark Infrastructure securityholders to benefit from franking credits depends on their individual tax circumstances, including their tax residency and marginal tax rate. 11 But no later than up to the end date for the SID of 24 May 2022 (unless the parties agree an extension). constructively with the Consortium over several months to secure additional value beyond the initial approach. The Board believes that the agreed Scheme value appropriately reflects the scarcity value of Spark Infrastructure’s Tier One assets and their reliable and inflation-linked operating cashflows, our attractive pipeline of growth projects and the important future role our businesses will play in the decarbonising of Australia’s electricity grid.” Spark Infrastructure Managing Director Rick Francis said: “Spark Infrastructure’s businesses will continue to play a critical role in the transformation of Australia’s energy sector. The investments we have made in distribution, transmission and renewables put Spark Infrastructure front and centre of Australia’s low-emissions energy future. We are pleased this has been recognised in the Scheme consideration agreed with the Consortium.” The Consortium said: “We are excited to invest in Spark Infrastructure’s leading portfolio of electricity networks and help to advance its mission to provide essential energy infrastructure to the millions of customers across Australia that rely on Spark Infrastructure’s assets. The Consortium takes its role as a steward of critical infrastructure seriously and we look forward to working with our partners and stakeholders to support Australia’s energy transition and decarbonisation efforts.” Details of the SID The Schemes are subject to various conditions. A copy of the SID, which sets out the terms and conditions of the Schemes and associated matters, is attached to this announcement. Capitalised terms used in this section below have the meaning given to those terms in the SID. In summary, conditions for implementation of the Schemes, include: • approval of Australia’s Foreign Investment Review Board (“FIRB”); • the Consortium obtaining foreign merger clearances; • approval of Spark Infrastructure securityholders; • the Independent Expert issues an Independent Expert’s Report which concludes that the Schemes are in the best interests of the Spark Infrastructure securityholders; • approval of the Creditor’s Scheme by the Court; • no Spark Infrastructure Prescribed Occurrence or Material Adverse Change occurring; and • other customary conditions. Under the SID, Spark Infrastructure is subject to customary exclusivity obligations, including “no shop”, “no talk” (subject to customary fiduciary exceptions) and notification obligations. The SID also contains a matching right regime in respect of any Superior Proposal received by Spark Infrastructure. The SID also details circumstances under which a Reimbursement Fee of $52 million may be payable by Spark Infrastructure to the Consortium, or a Reverse Reimbursement Fee of $52 million may be payable by the Consortium to Spark Infrastructure, in certain circumstances. Indicative timetable and next steps A Scheme booklet, which will contain important information relating to the Schemes and the Scheme meetings, the reasons for the Spark Infrastructure Board recommendation, and the Independent Expert’s Report, is currently expected to be sent to securityholders in Quarter 4, 2021. The Schemes are subject to approval by Spark Infrastructure securityholders at the Scheme meetings which are currently expected to be held by the end of 2021. Spark Infrastructure is being advised by Goldman Sachs and Herbert Smith Freehills. Spark Infrastructure makes this statement, and will continue to keep the market informed, in accordance with its continuous disclosure obligations. In the interim, Securityholders do not need to take any action at the present time. This announcement is authorised for release by the Board of Directors of Spark Infrastructure



DYOR

i hold SKI ( bought October 2011 @ $1.20 )


----------



## sptrawler (23 August 2021)

Australian utility companies, are a hard place to make money, like you said it could have been worse. Ask the overseas companies that bought into Bluewaters power station and Griffin coal, I bet there are plenty of examples over East also.
At least you made money.


----------



## divs4ever (23 August 2021)

good thing i stayed away from uranium in Australia  , i probably would have been heart-broken by now 

 geo-political risk is very much a danger in Oz in recent years


----------



## System (24 December 2021)

On December 23rd, 2021, Spark Infrastructure Group (SKI) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between SKI and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in SKI by Pika Bidco Pty Ltd.


----------

